# Humminbird Fishin' Buddy 120



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

This is used but in full working condition. Link to the ad below.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=38504947


----------



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Sold


----------

